# New betta owner with a cloudy tank



## jvivet (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everybody. I recently was given a "baby" betta from petsmart and have relocated it from a 40 oz lee's triangle kit that apparently came with it to a slightly large 1.5 gallon tank. Because of the deal i ended up getting the 1.5 tetra aqua cube kit which included a whisper 3i filter. I had planned on doing a 100% water change this weekend but after only two days the water is looking extremely cloudy. Can anyone tell me what to do? It is a brand new aquarium and i made sure to rinse everything off, condition the water, and let the filter and heater run for 24 hours before transferring my betta. She seems alright but i just wanted to ask here first before something happened. Thanks to anyone who answers!


----------



## serenebeach (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi..I am a new betta owner and I don't have a filter setup like you, but I recently posted about cloudy water only one day after completely cleaning the bowl. I was told it was a bacterial bloom and not to worry about it, it would clear up after a few days. Yesterday was the day after the cleaning. Before I went to bed, I did a partial water change of about 1/3 of the water. This morning the water is clear. I don't know if it would have cleared without the water change, but I just worried about it so I changed it! Good luck to you!:-D


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you have gravel in the botton of the tank? If so, that may be the case. if you did not rinse the gravel very well before you put it in the tank, this causes cloudiness. Good luck!


----------

